# pkg_add unable to fetch



## iamlinux (Feb 16, 2013)

```
Error: FTP unable to get [url]ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/po...st/gnome2.tbz:[/url] No address record
pkg_add: unable to fetch 'ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/1386/packages-7.2-release/Latest/gnome2.tbz' by url
```


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 16, 2013)

"No address record" means DNS is not working.  Do you have a network connection?  Can you ping sites by name?


----------



## iamlinux (Feb 17, 2013)

Yes.

Can I ping sites by name?

Help me.


----------



## bkouhi (Feb 17, 2013)

I think you are not connected to the internet. Are you sure about your internet connection? Please double check it. Also give us the output of this commands:

`% ping -c4 [url]http://www.google.com[/url]`
`% ping 8.8.8.8`

If you have a poor internet connection, use packages in the installation media to install gnome.


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 17, 2013)

iamlinux said:
			
		

> Yes.
> 
> Can I ping sites by name ?
> 
> Help me.



We are trying to help you.  Please make it easier by answering the questions asked.


----------



## zzsql (Feb 22, 2013)

Why did they break pkg_add(1)?
Most of my experience was with FreeBSD5 and it worked like a charm out of the box.

Now, it fails every time, just like wireless used to work. Now it's broken. 

Is this progress?


----------



## zzsql (Feb 22, 2013)

For the record, dig whatever.com works, full network access from root shell pkg_add -r fails.


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 22, 2013)

See http://www.freebsd.org/releases/9.1R/announce.html:


> Please note that precompiled third-party packages are not available for 9.1-RELEASE at the time of release. See the Availability section below for further details.


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Feb 22, 2013)

I've just had a similar problem. Though I haven't found out exactly what it was (is), it appears that I made a major mistake by neglecting to read /usr/ports/UPDATING. You may find that file useful as well.

Also, it has been suggested by numerous people that it is a good idea to use the packages from 9.0 STABLE because that way you get the latest bug fixes. That is done like this:
`# setenv PACKAGESITE [url=ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/amd64/packages-9-stable/Latest/]ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/amd64/packages-9-stable/Latest/[/url]`

You will notice also that there are a lot of packages here:
Index of [url=ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/amd64/packages-9-stable/Latest/]ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports ... le/Latest/[/url]


----------



## paulfrottawa (Feb 22, 2013)

I checked those links on post #9 and there empty.

 I never tried using old pakages myself. If there no package I just build the port. And if you really need a fast install then there's the DVD. Put it back in the DVD drive, type systeminstall to find the packages on the DVD. (Sorry for not remembering the internals but the packages are there.)


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Feb 23, 2013)

paulfrottawa said:
			
		

> I checked those links on post #9 and there empty.



To confirm that, I just downloaded two random files from that directory and they are certainly not empty. 



> I never tried using old pakages myself.


I understand that the packages in STABLE are generally newer, not older. Perhaps I'm wrong. I was just following advice from several (seemingly knowledgeable) people here.


----------

